# Getting more Argents.



## MadMouseHouse (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi, I have a broken argente female who I want to mate again. Her last litter she created a beautiful male agente with a great coat, lot of blue. I wanted to know what male would it be best to put her with. I wanted to breed her to her son but he is just over six weeks.

Here are the males I have

Tan pied

Two black pied

Broken dove or silver, he is very light.

Broken dove tan

Broken agouti tan

So which one is best?.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Why not breed back to son? Often people give a doe 4 weeks between weaning and pairing again so he'll be 8 weeks old then, which is old enough to breed. Unless you have some reason to wait like health concerns or such


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Her son would be your best bet.
The dove would give you a 50/50 chance of more Argentine.


----------



## MadMouseHouse (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi, I am soon going to breed my argente male. But the only females I have are agouti type. Is there a chance I will get argente in the litter if I breed a agouti with argente?.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

It all depends on if the agouti is carrying pink eye gene, if it is then you should get 50% on average but if not then they will be carriers but will be mostly (or all) black eyed agouti


----------

